# Powermate pm2200i inverter generator runs great @ 25% load but as soon as a 50% or greater load is applied generator will stall.



## Larry_asks (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi everybody. I'm hoping someone can help me. I have a Powermate pm2200i generator that I bought brand new still in the box last year. I've had this thing running roughly 8 to 12 hours every day since I bought it. Broke it in correctly and kept up with the recommended maintenance the best I could. Simple math here (10 hrs. x 365 days) Approximately 3,650 hours but its more like 4,000 hours of use @ around 25% load.
Anyways here's my issue.
The unit runs flawlessly @ 25% load (8 led light bulbs, a desktop computer, a stereo system and a couple phones charging) but as soon as I apply roughly 50% load (microwave oven) the unit stalls within seconds.
This has never been an issue before until recently. My first thought was it's fuel starved. Maybe something is dirty and/or clogged like the carb, fuel valve (petcock), fuel and air filter, fuel lines, gas tank and gas cap ventilation. I'm truly believing it's fuel related. I stripped the carb down, soaked it in Chemdip, blew out the jets and passage ways with carburetor spray. Did the same for the fuel valve. Bought a new fuel filter, inspected the fuel lines, drained and flushed the gas tank. Also stripped the the gas cap and cleaned it. Reassembled everything and still the same issue is there, stalls @ 50% load. I decide to adjust the valves. Valves been adjusted but issue still exists. The choke/run/kill switch dial on the front was the next thing I took a look at to make sure the fuel valve and choke was open while the dial was in the run position. That's all working fine. A couple weeks after buying the unit I did have a problem with the dial not being calibrated to the fuel valve and choke. It made the unit surge because when in the run position (choke fully open) the fuel valve was barely open and it was becoming starved of gas so I adjusted the cable and made the two synchronize. Problem solved. That has been the only issue I ever had up until now with it stalling under medium load. So there it is. My new issue that is stumping me. I done everything I can do in regards to fuel I believe. I adjusted the valves. I did an oil change and the oil level is right where its suppose to be. I decided to use premium gas but nothing I done so far has fixed the issue of instantly stalling upon medium load. Any new insight or advise would be truly appreciated.
Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Engine wearing out maybe because 4,000hrs are a lot?


----------



## Larry_asks (Apr 11, 2021)

Is it a lot? Runs sooo good at 25%. Is it worth rebuilding? I paid only $270 for it from a private party. They retail for something like $600 to $700. I really like this one a lot. It's super quiet and hasn't let me down till recently. Well thanks for the input if nothing else.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

4,000 hours on a small engine is a lot. Looking at a possible replacement cost of $500-600 investing in an engine rebuild could be that much and still leave you with the generator head with 4K hours. Slippery slope, invest in getting the engine happy and then the head goes out and you could end up with a lot more than a new one would cost. That's assuming you know of a good small engine mechanic who could rebuild it. Kind of becoming a lost art as we don't repair anymore we replace. JMHO


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea replace it.
you can get a new carb. on the cheap.
it is an air bleed thing buried deeep inside the carb.
we use an HIGH POWER ultrasonic cleaner to clean the carbs..


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I will give you an A+ for your effort to solve the issue.
You pretty much covered everything that you could, but your analysis of the fuel issue is probably right on for when the governor opens when the demand is greater, the carb is not feeding the fuel on a greater demand.
Paul's advice is right and he has the experience to back up his analysis, so before you junk it replace the carb.
If replacing the carb fails to fix it and you do buy new, hold onto the old one for parts.


----------



## ronskal (Feb 18, 2021)

You have had great service at 4000HR operation estimated.
Always expect carburetor issues first, looks like you have looked at that. However, you need to be sure the carb is correct. Does it run better with a little choke? That points to internal clogging of jets. Are you at altitude? A worn engine will suffer more at altitude.
Look for clogged exhaust/spark arrestor screen, that will kill power.
It may be worn out, do a compression check. On my Yamaha 2000, the listed range is 116-137PSI with auto decompression OFF and 58-72PSI with auto-decompression ON.
This unit is the same as identical rated Generac, WEN, Westinghouse, Craftsman generators from what I can tell. About $500 to replace if it comes down to it. Don't try to do a complex repair, keep it for electrical spares.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yes check the spark arrest exhaust screen!!
those need to be cleaned every 500-1000 hours depending on the fuel and how it is ran.

if you are not in parks you can remove the screen....
but for camping i would leave it in for sure.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I wouldn't be surprised if the issue is a clogged spark arrestor. And it's an easy fix.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea the spark arr-estor is never checked on most small engines unless it goes in to a service center...
it is one of the first things i pull apart here...
lets you know how bad the repair is going to get !
LOL!
I have seen some bad ones corked up...


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Indeed, 4k hours would be enough to clog it up if it's never been cleaned. And it would create a significant obstruction in the exhaust system.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

makes for a BAD day! lol!
full tear down at the least....
rings, maybe piston, bore clean or re-bore, valve job or new seats an new valves...
yup can be a bad day!
at that point a new short block is cheaper at today's repair rates!

or just a new gen set on the low cost jina clones...

oh yea make sure to run an hour meter on all of these small gens!
some of the better ones have a service reminder function too!

100 hour oil change on gens with out a oil filter and magnetic dipstick
200 hour oil change with a spin filter

valve check, exhaust screen check at 500-1000 hours or sooner


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have just put a hr meter on my gen, wished I had done it from new though, but it has only had about 15hr of use, in just over 2yrs.....

But I would of thought anyone thats using a generator everyday for a few hrs would spend decent money on a good quality gen? Cheap gens are great for people like me and who only use a gen (mine is german made apparently, but I dont believe that) a couple of times a year, for a few hrs........ So grab yourself a decent gen as it sounds like you need one .


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hard to go wrong with a quality gen set!
it is an investment.


----------

